# MBTA Class



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

Anyone that is currently in the process heard from the T yet???


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

A friend of mine starts the academy Aug 4.. I hear they have finished the process


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

kmf294 said:


> Aug 4 is academy start date. Myself and 5 others from APD supposed to be going


Oh My Fuocok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You are mine as soon as you walk into that building on Sea Street you fool! I told you not to turn on me! Now you will be on my turf!!!!
:twisted: irate:


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

Well, it's official. If you were in the process for the T and haven't been notified, you won't be.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

kmf294 said:


> Aug 4 is academy start date. Myself and 5 others from APD supposed to be going


Good luck to you and those going!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I hear the T academy is harder than the MSP Academy.. true?


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

NO WAY :!: The MSP Academy is by far the best and hardest academy in New England. The guys/gals at the MBTA academy get to go home at night no such luck at MSP plus 16 hour days.


----------

